# How to Make a Laser Flashlight - Laser Flashlight Hack!



## vestureofblood (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,




This was something I decided to experiment with. I had not ever made anything with lasers before so I figured it was time to give it a shot.
Please let me know what you think. Was this an entertaining vid for you? Would you like to see more projects like this? Would you rather have the 4 minutes of your life back? LOL!


----------



## Cobraman502 (Sep 27, 2016)

That is really awesome. Great work!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to give us this video. You're a pretty cool dude, except for the bloody clothing Revelations thing. But it is your right and I respect that.


----------



## honk (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## vestureofblood (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate all the feedback. It has helped me a lot. It certainly dictates what kind of vids I will make in the future.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 25, 2016)

bump.


----------



## Skeeterg (Oct 25, 2016)

It is a pretty cool video,and first of all I am so glad you talk loud and clear enough. So many that do not. I was thinking of a combination light,laser built into the light like Imalent EU06 emt. Now that would be my interest,but hey I maybe way off from everyone else's thinking.


----------



## ThirtySeven (Oct 25, 2016)

Very cool stuff. That thing is crazy powerful!


----------



## f-lock (Nov 7, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Blades (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## Chaney2169 (Jan 6, 2017)

one of these in red would make an awesome kill light for coyote hunting! it may actually be too bright lol


----------



## Popeyeusa (Jan 15, 2017)

I just stumbled upon your experiment and think it is totally a2ezome. It is something that I had wondered about but didn't have the balls to try myself. Great job!


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 15, 2017)

Not what I was expecting! If you have one nicely powered green laser in a dark room it's way bright, I cannot even begin to imagine how bright that would be inside. Interesting for sure.


----------

